# Staple length for Carpeting Staircase



## GottaFixIt (Dec 3, 2010)

I'm going to be carpeting a staircase using my Bostitch 18 ga Narrow Crown Pneumatic Finish Stapler. I know that 22ga seems to be standard, but I'm not prepared to buy a new stapler just for this project.

The carpet will be a higher-end textured plush carpet.

The crown is 7/32" and I'm thinking either a 5/8" or 3/4" leg. What do you pros think?


----------



## rusty baker (Feb 13, 2009)

9/16 is standard for an installer's stapler. We don't use air staplers either, but it should work. And they are 18 guage.


----------



## GottaFixIt (Dec 3, 2010)

I guess in that case I'll go with the 5/8" since the 3/4" would definitely be overkill.

Thank you.


----------

